# UK Pension



## Rob Escoces (Mar 5, 2020)

Is a UK state pension paid into a Spanish bank acceptable as sufficient income?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It depends on the province you apply your residency at. Some want to see regular payment into an account, Spanish or not, while others insist on lump sum left untouched for 3 months, say. You need to find out what special rules they have at the provincial foreigner's department, where all initial applications now have to be made (except I understand in Madrid).


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

.y understanding is that you will need to prove that you have enough income to satisfy the authorities that you won't become a burden on the state 
As said it can differ on the amount depending where you apply but it seems the amount will be between €750 - €900 per month. I've always understood that it had to be paid into a Spanish bank account over the previous three months.

Steve


----------



## Rob Escoces (Mar 5, 2020)

Are any of the regions easier, less demanding and if so, which ones.


----------



## Rob Escoces (Mar 5, 2020)

tebo53 said:


> .y understanding is that you will need to prove that you have enough income to satisfy the authorities that you won't become a burden on the state
> As said it can differ on the amount depending where you apply but it seems the amount will be between €750 - €900 per month. I've always understood that it had to be paid into a Spanish bank account over the previous three months.
> 
> Steve


I don{t get it until march..so if I can get there in november I will need to arrive with around 4 or 5 thou euros?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In Malaga province, they require either 6-month bank statement (can be Spanish or UK, with translation) showing your pension is being paid or certificate/official letter from pension provider stating the amount. I think it's best to provide both. The minimum amount for one person is 5,538.40 euro annually or 461.53 euro monthly. For two people (a couple, say), it's 9,415.28 euro and 784.61 euro respectively. 
If you send an email to the Immigration Office in Malaga, they will send you guidance document on how to apply. [email protected]


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

The business about 'not becoming a drain on the state' has always struck me as an oddity. 

As a non Spanish citizen you'll not be entitled to state aid anyway so it really only applies to your health care arrangements which if you're an S1 holder are completely covered.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

As an EU citizen (currently) they have to accept your UK state pension as sufficient income, which of course also carries healthcare via the S1.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xabiaxica said:


> As an EU citizen (currently) they have to accept your UK state pension as sufficient income, which of course also carries healthcare via the S1.


That of course is general info for anyone else arriving before the end of the year with a state pension.



Since the OP won't have his until after that time, he will indeed need money in the bank. 


Here's the Spanish govt issued guide to registering 

http://prensa.empleo.gob.es/WebPrensa/salamultimedia/documento_enlaces/covid/GUIA_BREXIT_ENG.pdf


Unfortunately it doesn't give a monetary figure requirement, but it's a minimum of 1xIPREM which currently stands at 7519.59€. Some areas ask for more. I've heard that some, incredibly, accept a lower figure.

Some will want the lump sum in an account, others will accept evidence of monthly payments which would add up to 1xIPREM eg 537.84€ in 14 payments (lots of people in Spain get 14 payments a year) or 626.63€ in 12 payments


----------



## Rob Escoces (Mar 5, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> That of course is general info for anyone else arriving before the end of the year with a state pension.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

But post- Brexit will a UK SRP income be enough for residency?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> But post- Brexit will a UK SRP income be enough for residency?


No. At £175 per week, annual UK state pension only comes to £9,100 or 10,000€, whereas for third-country national, income requirement is around 32,000€.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Joppa said:


> No. At £175 per week, annual UK state pension only comes to £9,100 or 10,000€, whereas for third-country national, income requirement is around 32,000€.


That figure is for a couple, for a single person the third country national minimum income requirement is €25,816 per year.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> That figure is for a couple, for a single person the third country national minimum income requirement is €25,816 per year.


OK, still more than twice as much, unless you have a healthy occupational pension in addition.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Joppa said:


> No. At £175 per week, annual UK state pension only comes to £9,100 or 10,000€, whereas for third-country national, income requirement is around 32,000€.


I've no doubt that will be a game changer for many Post-Brexit UK retirees who had Spain well and truely on their retirement radar before Britain left the EU.

Unless they win the lottery or come into greater wealth, the Irish Republic beckons as the last 
hope for retiree's on lower income moving abroad in the future.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Williams2 said:


> Unless they win the lottery or come into greater wealth, the Irish Republic beckons as the last hope for retiree's
> on lower income moving abroad in the future.


Judging from what my friends who live in the RoI tell me about the cost of living there, I doubt it!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Consider this in the British Referendum to join the Common Market back in 1975. 
Those Brits who were only just eligible to vote in the Referendum; that is reached the age of 18
and say he or she voted Yes to join and no doubt over the years are counting the time when
they could retire at 66 ( not 65 as the retirement age went up and of course the UK brought 
the retirement age for women up to the same age as men, in their age group for the British 
State Pension ) to enjoy retirement in Spain.

Would be 63 by now and going on for their 64 birthday but still be 2 or 3 years shy of
getting their full retirement benefits in both the Employees Pension scheme at 66 
( although several companies still give you the full Employee Pension award at 65 )
and their ability to start claiming the British state pension at the same age.

Thanks to Britain leaving the EU on the 31st January 2020 and the transition period 
ending on the 31st December 2020. They miss the bus on retiring to Spain under
EU citizen rules for residency but such is life.


----------

